# Sea World Orlando, Florida



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Hola a todos, Sea World es uno de los parques tematicos que hay en Orlando, aqui unas fotos cuando estuve por alla.

International drive yendo a sea world



























Un edificio de cabeza xD









Entrando a SW









Journey to Atlantis Una pequeña caida de agua jeje 









Journey to Atlantis por dentro, tienda









Un espectaculo callejero en Sea World bastante curioso..!!









En el Dolphin Stadium, aqui el show es similar a un cuento de hadas, la muchacha es rescatada por su Principe azul quien tiene la ayuda de los delfines para lograr su objetivo..



























Los lobos de mar









En la Plaza de los Pinguinos


















En el Sea Lion Stadium, para mi el mejor show!! es una lucha contra los piratas, llena de piruetas y un poco de humor negro..!


















El mimo jodiendo a la flaca xD si llegas 10minutos antes del Show veràs como el mimo se burla de la gente, si llegas menos de 10min antes del show seras victima del mimo xD









Entrando a Kraken, la montaña rusa!


















Ahi vamoooooooo...!!!!









Caminando... 









La laguna al centro de SeaWorld y con ella paseos y malecones



























De noche ahi mismo...









Sky Tower, tiene una plataforma que se eleva


















Panoramicas de SeaWorld desde Sky Tower




































Aqui se ve Shamu Stadium









Y este es Shamu









Hospitality Center (aqui esta todo lo referente a Budweiser) porque Anheuser-Busch, el dueño de la cervecera (ade+ se puede probarla =P), tbn lo es de SeaWorld y otros parques... 


















Chau Sea World, recorrer el parque toma todo el dia, desde las 9am hasta las 7pm que salimos...









Nos vamos a bailar xD Pleasure Island en Downtown Disney, un boulevard de disco's


















Eso es todo, ojala les haya gustado =) 
Mi 1er thread con fotos xD (no rajen mucho jeje)


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

En Sea World es chévere (ahi toqué por vez 1ra a un delfín)pero mi parque favorito es Island Adventure.


----------



## naoj (Jan 29, 2007)

Buenas fotos, se ve muy divertida esa montaña rusa!
salu2


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Lo mas chevre de Sea World es el espectaculo de agua al cierra del dia , el resto es ehh


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Como quisiera ir a Disney


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

J3R3MY said:


> Como quisiera ir a Disney


Creeme no te pierdes nada. ^^ ^^ ^^ :lol:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Kametza, veo que te divertiste de lo lindo. Esa Montaña Russa, ni amarrado me hacen subir:lol: :lol: . Gracias por compartir tus fotos


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Esa casa de cabeza y la montaña rusa me llamaron la atencion


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Kametza, veo que te divertiste de lo lindo. Esa Montaña Russa, ni amarrado me hacen subir:lol: :lol: . Gracias por compartir tus fotos


jejeje bueno! y Kraken es lo maximo! para mi la mejor montaña rusa de Orlando, xq las de Universal ni coskillas hacen xD en cambio Busch Gardens en Tampa si tiene unas suuuuuuuuper montañas!! todo el parque se dedica a eso, tienen como unas 6 creo!! Shekra es lo maximo! tiene una caida de 90º grados!! es alucinante!!!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Bonito, pero no me sorprendió mucho. Lo que me gustó mucho fue subir a sus roaller coasters hasta repetidas veces en cada uno, me encantan esas cosas ! Lo bueno de estos lugares es el amplísimo espacio para este tipo de entretenimiento familiar...


----------



## xiaoluis (Apr 1, 2006)

Te fuiste al joraca.... espectaculares las fotos enserio, muy buenas, me hizo recordar a las buenas experiencias que tuve en los Disneys de Japon..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Conozco el Sea World de San Diego y francamente este me parece mucho más grande. En general los parques de diversiones de la Florida son mucho más grandes que los de California.

Gracias por mostrarnos tus fotos.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

wuauauau , EXCELENTES FOTOS ME ENCANTARON ..  felicidades !!!


----------

